# Shipment packaging



## Sandpiper

Thought there was an old thread re packaging.  Searched but couldn't find it.  Don't like to start new threads if I can avoid it.

Got delivery today of my Oxo immersion blender.  (See Small Kitchen Appliances thread.)  Shipping labels were stuck on the manufacturer's box.  That was a surprise.  No shipping carton protection.  What if it was a gift -- for someone other than me?  I live in a condo.  Delivered packages are left on a table in the lobby.  (It's safe.  Only one package of mine was taken in 30 years.)  I don't like everyone seeing what I'm buying.  

I e-mailed   feedback to Amazon.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

http://www.amazon.com/OXO-Illuminating-Digital-Immersion-Headlight/dp/B00YEYL4SA/ref=sr_1_1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1449520546&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=oxo+immersion+blender&psc=1

If the above item is what you got, note that it says the items packaging will indicate what's inside. It says that you have an option as you are checking out to hide it. I don't think I've seen that option before. But some things, they do ship in the manufacturer's box. My experience is Amazon usually indicates it on the product page.


----------



## Sandpiper

Thanks for pointing that out. Never experienced it before. _I don't read everything on the web page_. My bad.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Sandpiper said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Never experienced it before. _I don't read everything on the web page_. My bad.


 So that explains why you haven't beenover here to wash my car like the website said you had to....


----------



## gdae23

This happened to me several weeks ago with a pair of shoes from L.L. Bean. I actually wondered if someone goofed and forgot to put the shoebox inside another carton. it turned out the shoes didn't fit and I needed to return them. I ended up putting the shoebox inside another carton, but leaving the shipping label on the shoebox to make sure they knew they sent it to me that way. It was their own packaging, so I guess they could easily put the shoes in a new box for resale. But what would Amazon do if you had needed to return the blender? 

On a lighter note (but more embarrassing for me), Amazon did this to me last year with a bulk order of Charmin. I pick up most packages at my post office, which is one avenue over from me, so I had to walk home with my cart and this huge very obvious carton of multiple mega rolls of toilet paper! 

I didn't check the other thread yet, but I hope you like your new blender. It looks like a good one.


----------



## Sandpiper

gdae23 said:


> This happened to me several weeks ago with a pair of shoes from L.L. Bean. I actually wondered if someone goofed and forgot to put the shoebox inside another carton. it turned out the shoes didn't fit and I needed to return them. I ended up putting the shoebox inside another carton, but leaving the shipping label on the shoebox to make sure they knew they sent it to me that way. It was their own packaging, so I guess they could easily put the shoes in a new box for resale. But what would Amazon do if you had needed to return the blender?
> 
> On a lighter note (but more embarrassing for me), Amazon did this to me last year with a bulk order of Charmin. I pick up most packages at my post office, which is one avenue over from me, so I had to walk home with my cart and this huge very obvious carton of multiple mega rolls of toilet paper!
> 
> I didn't check the other thread yet, but I hope you like your new blender. It looks like a good one.


Don't know what Amazon would do if I had to return it. I was going to say carefully put new label over old? But don't want my name and address (other coded info on label?) going to someone else. Second recipient could possibly peel off top label?

Carrying TP around is nothing to be embarrassed about -- no matter the quantity. Everybody uses it. When I buy a larger package of it at Target, clerk usually puts a strap on it for carrying.

Haven't tried the blender yet. Got a Cuisinart immersion blender in the early to mid '90s. It didn't last long. I have faith in Oxo.


----------



## gdae23

Sandpiper said:


> Carrying TP around is nothing to be embarrassed about -- no matter the quantity. Everybody uses it. When I buy a larger package of it at Target, clerk usually puts a strap on it for carrying.


Well...I was probably more self-conscious than out and out embarrassed. Then again, this is NYC, so most likely no one even noticed or cared.


----------



## Pickett

I ordered my grandson a little trike and it came in the manufacturer's package.  In my case it worked out good because I was there when the UPS man gave it to my daughter; my grandson saw the picture on the box and immediately started squealing with delight!  Fortunately it was just a love present, not to be set aside for any special occasion.


----------



## dnagirl

Earlier this year, I ordered a TV from Amazon.  It happened to deliver on a day I was really ill, so it took me a couple of minutes to answer the door.  The FedEx lady was already loading it back in the truck.  She saw me, dragged it back out and brought it to the door.  It was in the Samsung box, bright happy TV pictures all over it.  She said, "I didn't want to leave it on your front porch, considering it was blatantly obvious by the box what it was."


Yeah, would have been nice to get that in one of Amazon's box-in-the-box dealios.  Meanwhile, they'll send me a small 3x5 inch package in an 18 by 24 inch box.  I don't get it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The last time I ordered something from the Zon -- just a day or so ago -- it pretty clearly said: "this is shipped in it's own box, if you want to hide what it is click here". Or something like that.

Also, if you order more than one thing you usually get a real box because they send them in one package.

Very small stuff they HAVE to put in something bigger so it doesn't get lost -- though 18 x 24 does seem large for what you describe -- I assume it was a flat-tish item? (You specified only two dimensions.) A bigger envelope is not, of course, as much of an issue as a bigger _box_.


----------



## dnagirl

Yes, the box was probably only about 3 inches high, so relatively flat.  It just always amuses me to open this large box, dig through all the balloon packaging and find this little package.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

dnagirl said:


> Yes, the box was probably only about 3 inches high, so relatively flat. It just always amuses me to open this large box, dig through all the balloon packaging and find this little package.


 . . . . I was thinking you meant it was in a very big envelope.  I agree it's kind of silly to put something so small in a large box.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I've had them pack a large item in an appropriately large box, which is fine, but then throw a tiny item in the big box where it gets overlooked. I once missed a small but expensive SD card that was thrown into a large box where I overlooked it among the bubble wrap. I had thrown the box out before I realized I was missing an expected item. Fortunately I was able to recover the box and the SD card from the trash!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> The last time I ordered something from the Zon -- just a day or so ago -- it pretty clearly said: "this is shipped in it's own box, if you want to hide what it is click here". Or something like that.
> 
> Also, if you order more than one thing you usually get a real box because they send them in one package.
> 
> Very small stuff they HAVE to put in something bigger so it doesn't get lost -- though 18 x 24 does seem large for what you describe -- I assume it was a flat-tish item? (You specified only two dimensions.) A bigger envelope is not, of course, as much of an issue as a bigger _box_.


We ordered two things the other day--a Roku 3 for me and, at my direction, hubby ordered a book of grizzly bear photography by Thomas Mangelsen whose work I've lusted after for years. (He has a gallery in LaJolla that we visit whenever we're in San Diego.)


They were two separate orders with two separate payment methods, though on the same account, and I kind of just expected that they would come from different locations and be shipped separately. But they came together. I had to fumble in the box with my eyes closed to get my Roku 3 before hubby hid the box with the book! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We ordered two things the other day--a Roku 3 for me and, at my direction, hubby ordered a book of grizzly bear photography by Thomas Mangelsen whose work I've lusted after for years. (He has a gallery in LaJolla that we visit whenever we're in San Diego.)
> 
> 
> They were two separate orders with two separate payment methods, though on the same account, and I kind of just expected that they would come from different locations and be shipped separately. But they came together. I had to fumble in the box with my eyes closed to get my Roku 3 before hubby hid the box with the book! LOL!
> 
> Betsy


OR you could have let him open the box . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> OR you could have let him open the box . . . .


I don't like him knowing too much about what I order.  He might ask a question, like, "don't you already have one of these?"


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't like him knowing too much about what I order.  He might ask a question, like, "don't you already have one of these?"


Good point!


----------

